# Freelance Pricing/Bridal ETC....



## ceesee823 (Sep 4, 2009)

Hey all, 

I have booked my first bridal party...I believe and I'm trying to decide on charges.  I have called all of the salons in my area and it seems like they do makeup applications for around $40 per person.  How should this differ from a freelancers charge?  I will be going to the persons home, bring all products etc.  and also touching up before pictures.  Any ideas on a fair start?  Also...one of the salons I spoke to, when I asked them what products they used they told me ULTA! WTF? like that wouldnt melt off in 5 minutes.... I only MAC really and MUFE, and a few other high quality products. Thoughts, ideas?


----------



## banana1234 (Sep 4, 2009)

ulta? lol


----------



## kaliraksha (Sep 4, 2009)

I hope you get great input from the pros in this industry. But, I think you have a good starting off point by calling salons and asking their prices. I think you can charge more because it's a convenience charge of going to them, but you can also discount because you're doing a group (probably?) and are getting lots of business for one drive. If you're just starting out your prices are going to be in the lower end probably, but don't sell yourself short.

I had my prom makeup done at Ulta in HS... yep, they did use Ulta brand stuff. It was definitely not MAC but it held up overall. 

Good luck and post some pics of your work if you can =)


----------



## LRMakeup (Sep 4, 2009)

Hi!

Where are you located? What you should charge will be much different than what other people in other cities charge. Maybe you should also contact freelancers in your city to see if their prices match up to what you were quoted from the salons.

I live in Los Angeles, and $40 seems pretty low to me. Is that for the bride too? I am pretty sure I (and other freelancers) charge more than most of the salons around here. 

HTH!


----------



## naijapretty (Sep 4, 2009)

Definitely contact freelancers in your area. Google makeup artists, check out their websites and find out what the general rate is. You don't want to undervalue yourself and undercut others. Find out how they price (whether transport, lashes, touch-up kits, etc, are added) and figure out a pricing plan for yourself. HTH


----------

